# Backing track and tab for Wonderful Slippery Thing?



## Charles (Apr 16, 2010)

Can anyone help me out here? I want to do this for a show soon and need to learn it.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, no worries.

I can guarantee this is safe - it's mine  

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Wonderful Slippery Broken Fingers.rar


----------



## Charles (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey what kind of file is this? I downloaded it and it says it's a "rar" file.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's a compressed archive like a zip file - WinRar opens it:

WinRAR archiver, a powerful tool to process RAR and ZIP files


----------



## Uncle Remus (Apr 16, 2010)

Or here is the article from Guitar Techniques along with backing track and normal track:

Wonderful Slippery Thing


----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 16, 2010)

I've actually tabbed the entire thing, on all instruments. I just need to figure out some of the chords he's playing in the background and I'm done.

Here's the MIDI file.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 16, 2010)

Uncle Remus said:


> Or here is the article from Guitar Techniques along with backing track and normal track:
> 
> Wonderful Slippery Thing



Yes, that's exactly what I posted  Copyright in these cases defers back to the author one month after publication but 4Shared can be quick to remove offending files so meh, changed the name. For the record Guthrie has already stated he has no interest in a tab book which leads me to...

There's a bunch of Govan tabs just been released by a chap who knows him quite well and as far as I can see they're very accurate - check the Govan forum for further details.


----------



## Charles (Apr 16, 2010)

Trying to learn it now 

Can anyone give me some insight on the slap part? The ghost notes are killing me.

Also, is there a backing track with a four beat click-in? A backing track that just starts up is gonna kill me live.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Apr 16, 2010)

listen to the tracks me and dave posted ( they are infact identical ) they both have a short drum intro before the actual song starts


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 16, 2010)

Charles said:


> Trying to learn it now
> 
> Can anyone give me some insight on the slap part? The ghost notes are killing me.
> 
> Also, is there a backing track with a four beat click-in? A backing track that just starts up is gonna kill me live.



Here's a really good lesson for the intro. I don't speak Spanish very well (only speak Texican), but it's still pretty easy to understand what he's trying to teach.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 16, 2010)

Uncle Remus said:


> listen to the tracks me and dave posted ( they are infact identical ) they both have a short drum intro before the actual song starts





As far as the slap parts - all the playing indications are in the explanation boxes at the top of each page so you just have to slow the section down to a crawl and then speed it up. 

I tried to find a couple of videos of Guthrie playing the part and I think that it differs slightly each time. Try playing one of the ghost notes with your fretting hand instead of your right?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Here's a really good lesson for the intro. I don't speak Spanish very well (only speak Texican), but it's still pretty easy to understand what he's trying to teach.




Oh hey - nice


----------

